# Jos A Bank AE lines



## simplesimon (May 11, 2011)

I just received two pairs of shoes I purchased from Jos A Bank: the Nathan (identical to Fifth Avenue) and the Boardroom (identical to Park Avenue). AE on Facebook confirmed that the shoes are identical in every way and I compared them to the Park Avenues that I already owned and can confirm that. I tried searching the forum for a similar topic but couldn't find one so I thought I'd just comment on this as an FYI. =)

*Note: The Jos A Bank version of the shoes are in fact on different lasts. See below.*


----------



## dks202 (Jun 20, 2008)

What about price? Was there a discount? Was the new name on the inside?


----------



## simplesimon (May 11, 2011)

They retail $325 just like AE's. I used my Jos A Bank corporate discount card to get 20% off and that knocks them down to $260 a pair.

Yes the names "Nathan" and "Boardroom" are on the bottom inside of the shoe. Looks like AE just swapped that part out for Jos A Bank.

I can post pictures later when I get back home.


----------



## Sharpe (Apr 20, 2010)

From what I have heard they are on different last then the current AE counterparts.


----------



## simplesimon (May 11, 2011)

AE Boardroom Black next to AE Park Avenue Merlot


















AE Nathan Walnut next to AE Park Avenue Merlot


















Feel free to comment on the shoes (including my own) and if there are requests of other pics/angles that you'd like to see. I haven't worn them yet and if they really are different, I'm thinking of returning them.


----------



## granjamo (Dec 19, 2010)

What are the numbers on the inside? (i.e. which last are they on?) presumably they should be on the 5 last (if AE confirmed they are identical)

The Nathan (5th ave in walnut) is a great looking shoe


----------



## simplesimon (May 11, 2011)

Hm, I don't know what the numbers mean so I'll type them out and maybe you can decipher them for me. I know "13 D" is my shoe size and width.

Park Avenues:
13 D 5875
16863

Boardroom:
13 D 1507
21108

Nathan:
13 D 8088
22198


----------



## simplesimon (May 11, 2011)

I found this: 

So according to that the Boardroom would be a 7 last and the Nathan an 8 last.

Upon further inspection, it looks like the Nathan is actually a little bit narrower overall than the other two shoes.

I'm not sure if the same designations can be applied to these versions of the shoe. I emailed Allen Edmonds and hope to get a response soon.


----------



## simplesimon (May 11, 2011)

I was wrong.



> Dear Sir:
> 
> Thank you for your interest in our Allen-Edmonds Shoes. The Boardroom is similar in style to the Park Avenue but is built on a number 7 last. This last will fit a little shorter in the toe compared to the Park Avenue.
> If you have any further questions please call toll free 800.235.2348 and speak with one of our representatives.


I'm going to return the shoes tomorrow.


----------



## peterc (Oct 25, 2007)

simplesimon said:


> I'm going to return the shoes tomorrow.


Why? Do the shoes not fit? The 7 last, whch AE uses only sporadically is known to be a very comfortable last.


----------



## simplesimon (May 11, 2011)

I suppose you could be right. But it does bug me a little bit to have bought something thinking one thing and it turning out to be another. Also, I found a vendor from Style Forum that will sell actual PA and FA's for $245 and no tax saving me about $80.


----------



## granjamo (Dec 19, 2010)

simplesimon said:


> I suppose you could be right. But it does bug me a little bit to have bought something thinking one thing and it turning out to be another. Also, I found a vendor from Style Forum that will sell actual PA and FA's for $245 and no tax saving me about $80.


If you're happy with them, keep them. The different last can be a good thing! Plenty of people comment that the 5 last is too tight for them (as it usually is for me). I would likely go for the 7 last over the 5.

The last digit in the number indicates the last

Park Avenues:
13 D 587*5*
16863

Boardroom:
13 D 150*7*
21108

Nathan:
13 D 808*8*
22198


----------



## simplesimon (May 11, 2011)

I haven't worn them yet afraid that I won't be able to return them.


----------



## simplesimon (May 11, 2011)

Also, I don't know why the Nathan, an 8 last, is noticeably narrower looking than the 7 last. Defect?


----------



## TheGreatTwizz (Oct 27, 2010)

Based on the experience of this forum, of the PAs at a 13D and the Boardroom at a 13D - only one pair should fit comfortably. The either will be horribly tight (PAs), or wildly large (Boardroom).

Wear them around the house on carpet for a few hours....as long as you don't scuff the sole, you'll be fine.


----------



## granjamo (Dec 19, 2010)

simplesimon said:


> I haven't worn them yet afraid that I won't be able to return them.


Wear them on carpet and you'll be fine. As long as the sole isn't scuffed you should be able to return them. I generally wear a pair around the house on a Saturday to determine whether they're the right fit or not.

Not sure why the 8 looks "narrower", it should be a bit fuller (as the 8 last is often used to accommodate orthotic inserts).

Finding out about the different last is actually great news since I've never had success with AE's 5 last.


----------



## granjamo (Dec 19, 2010)

granjamo said:


> If you're happy with them, keep them. The different last can be a good thing! Plenty of people comment that the 5 last is too tight for them (as it usually is for me). I would likely go for the 7 last over the 5.
> 
> The last digit in the number indicates the last
> 
> ...


Actually there are two "8" lasts, one of which is rather slim (Delray, LaSalle) and one of which is fuller for including orthotics. Not sure which one the Nathan is on.


----------



## simplesimon (May 11, 2011)

It definitely is the narrower version.


----------



## simplesimon (May 11, 2011)

I should add that the part under the shoe right above the heel, I don't know what you call that area, the distance between the arch and the outside of the shoe is narrower than both the Boardroom and the Park Avenue.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 11, 2010)

If you're worried that the shoes are a lesser version of AE, I wouldn't be concerned at all about that. No doubt they are genuine "Allen Edmonds" through and through. As others have said, if you like the look and fit, keep the shoes. If not, return them. Those should be your only criteria...


----------



## suginami (Jan 21, 2011)

I say if they fit right, keep them.

I love how the 5 last looks, but it fits my foot terribly.

The 7 last is one of the best-fitting lasts for my foot. I'd say you hit a homerun.


----------



## TheDlABlO (Feb 5, 2010)

Haha, you might be returning them but you may have just picked out my next pair of shoes.

I have AEs on the 5 last and 8 last - park aves and weybridges. I prefer the 8 last over the 5 and it would be really nice to get a "5th ave looking shoe" in burgundy. Esp. with a 20% corp. discount off of the $325 retail, thats not a bad deal.

Plus, I'm guessing its made to identical spec to the rest of the AE line they sell on thier website...not sure why anybody would buy a PA over the boardroom if they can get the 20% corp discount, unless they really needed the 5 last


----------



## g.michael (Jul 9, 2010)

I love the 7 last. Hmmm--a Park Avenue on the 7 last. This is definitely something to be considered


----------



## simplesimon (May 11, 2011)

I'm happy to know that I did end up helping people here on this forum, as was my original intention. =)


----------



## peterc (Oct 25, 2007)

simplesimon said:


> I'm happy to know that I did end up helping people here on this forum, as was my original intention. =)


And I hope some of us at least ending up helping you. I reiterate that many folks think the 5 last to be narrow, because it is, so the shoe you have on the 7 is quite a coup IMHO. Simply keep what fits and return what does not.


----------



## Yama-Arashi (May 25, 2011)

*Thanks to everyone*

Not to perform thread necromancy, but this was an extremely helpful thread. I love my AE Park Avenue's but the last is just a touch too narrow. I have a pair of Strawfuts on the same last, and I took them up a width (from D to E) and while the width is better, they came in just a bit too long. I had resigned myself to this trade-off.

After reading this it sounds as if the JosBank Boardroom with its somewhat wider last might be just the ticket. It's nice to see the Internet being part of the solution...:smile:


----------



## MatthewJ (Jan 21, 2012)

*How do the josabanks fit? And where can we buy AE @25% off?*



simplesimon said:


> I was wrong.
> 
> I'm going to return the shoes tomorrow.


Did they fit? I wear an 11EEE in Strand but wondering if that's an 11.5EE in Nathan? Also where can I buy AEs at 25% plus zero tax?!!  thanks.


----------



## TheGreatTwizz (Oct 27, 2010)

MatthewJ said:


> Did they fit? I wear an 11EEE in Strand but wondering if that's an 11.5EE in Nathan? Also where can I buy AEs at 25% plus zero tax?!!  thanks.


The strand is on the long/narrow #5 last. your sizing sounds about right, but it is worth trying them on yourself.

Reach out to the Shoebank at the factory store, that's your best place for discounts and factory seconds.


----------



## treadwej (Oct 20, 2012)

First post in this forum, so please forgive any etiquette errors, but wanted to share this story with the forum.

I was at my local Jos. A. Banks outlet yesterday, and went in specifically to see if they had any of their AEs on sale. I bought a pair of light brown pebble grain Park Avenue's there about two years ago, and frequent the store. The GM has been there for several years, and recognizes me, and always goes out of her way to help me. She asked what I was looking for, and when I told her I was looking at the AEs, she said if they didn't have my size, she could order it, and honor the price.

I looked, and the only thing they had was a size 8.5 Board Room shoe. I hadn't known AE had a specific line for JosABanks, but the shoe looks exactly like the Park Avenue to me (I have the light brown and Merlot), and this one was on clearance for $149, plus 25% off! Final tally - $112.50 + $6.50 S&H. So what would any common sense person do, I ordered both the black and brown!

Point is, my JosABanks outlet store ordered my specific shoes, shipped to my house, and honored their clearance price + sale discount. I paid a few pennies less than $250 for two pairs of the Board Room (Park Avenue), and after reading this above thread, and very happy to find out that the quality and craftsmanship of this shoe can be expected to be of the same quality as my other three pairs of AEs, but at an unheard of discount.

I'm glad I found this forum, and look forward to reading and sharing more.

Trey


----------



## Olifter (Jun 9, 2012)

^ Wow, those shoes are listed for $335 each and you got them for $119 shipped. Congrats.


----------



## Diversification (Dec 21, 2011)

granjamo said:


> Not sure why the 8 looks "narrower", it should be a bit fuller (as the 8 last is often used to accommodate orthotic inserts).
> 
> Finding out about the different last is actually great news since I've never had success with AE's 5 last.





granjamo said:


> Actually there are two "8" lasts, one of which is rather slim (Delray, LaSalle) and one of which is fuller for including orthotics. Not sure which one the Nathan is on.





simplesimon said:


> It definitely is the narrower version.





simplesimon said:


> I should add that the part under the shoe right above the heel, I don't know what you call that area, the distance between the arch and the outside of the shoe is narrower than both the Boardroom and the Park Avenue.


Sorry for bumping this old thread, but it has information about the Nathan, which I'm seriously considering. It seems like the general consensus is that the Nathan is on the slimmer 8 last, which is potentially even slimmer than the 5 last. Can anyone else confirm this? Thanks!


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate (Sep 26, 2011)

Diversification said:


> Sorry for bumping this old thread, but it has information about the Nathan, which I'm seriously considering. It seems like the general consensus is that the Nathan is on the slimmer 8 last, which is potentially even slimmer than the 5 last. Can anyone else confirm this? Thanks!


If your "serious consideration" is based on the pricing error on the Jos. A Bank website this morning, you should know that it's no longer valid, and might not even be honored.


----------



## Dmontez (Dec 6, 2012)

I was rather harshly told they will not honor that price.



Youthful Repp-robate said:


> If your "serious consideration" is based on the pricing error on the Jos. A Bank website this morning, you should know that it's no longer valid, and might not even be honored.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate (Sep 26, 2011)

Dmontez said:


> I was rather harshly told they will not honor that price.


Given that they would be shipping direct from AE (as it said when I gave it a shot), they'd probably be losing money on that. I mean, there's probably close to $40 worth of leather in the shoes. It's not like they'd be blowing out inventory, so I assume it's a screw-up. I just hope whoever blew it like that doesn't lose their job.

You know what they say about things that are too good to be true...


----------



## TradThrifter (Oct 22, 2012)

Most people who were even able to order will probably have their orders cancelled and refunded. We will see how this all pans out though.


----------



## Dmontez (Dec 6, 2012)

When I was going through the ordering process online, I did not notice that the price changed on me when I went through checkout. I place the order, but my card was declined as it did not have 335.00 + tax available. If I had that available it would have gone through I most likely would have had to wait to receive the shoes, pay to ship them back and wait another few days to receive my refund. If that would have happened I would have been very angry with Jos A Bank. As it is I am just bummed I did not get a sweet deal.

My thought process on the deal was that Jos A Bank was no longer going to carry those shoes or had way to much on hand and wanted to liquidate them very quickly, Even if they showed shipping from AE directly I imagine that JAB owns whatever AE has in stock that is branded for JAB, and they would have to take the hit on any losses. Unfortunately I don't see how the person who made the error would not be reprimanded for this mistake. Who knows how many people have called JAB and complained.



Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Given that they would be shipping direct from AE (as it said when I gave it a shot), they'd probably be losing money on that. I mean, there's probably close to $40 worth of leather in the shoes. It's not like they'd be blowing out inventory, so I assume it's a screw-up. I just hope whoever blew it like that doesn't lose their job.
> 
> You know what they say about things that are too good to be true...


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

I doubt you would have had to wait for the shoes to arrive. My guess is that JAB is abundantly aware of what happened and would much prefer having the order canceled prior to shipment rather than have to go through the hassle of a return.

If nothing else, this nearly-free-shoes fiasco brightened the morning. Never know--I got in early and have a pending order at the advertised price. I'll be shocked if it isn't canceled.



Dmontez said:


> When I was going through the ordering process online, I did not notice that the price changed on me when I went through checkout. I place the order, but my card was declined as it did not have 335.00 + tax available. If I had that available it would have gone through I most likely would have had to wait to receive the shoes, pay to ship them back and wait another few days to receive my refund. If that would have happened I would have been very angry with Jos A Bank. As it is I am just bummed I did not get a sweet deal.
> 
> My thought process on the deal was that Jos A Bank was no longer going to carry those shoes or had way to much on hand and wanted to liquidate them very quickly, Even if they showed shipping from AE directly I imagine that JAB owns whatever AE has in stock that is branded for JAB, and they would have to take the hit on any losses. Unfortunately I don't see how the person who made the error would not be reprimanded for this mistake. Who knows how many people have called JAB and complained.


----------



## m_ujifusa (Dec 21, 2012)

Update in case anyone was wondering about this or hadn't heard from Jos A Banks yet:

I ordered five pairs with a Jos A Banks associate on the phone before they changed the price back to $335. Yesterday, I received an email that the shoes were "no longer available" and that my order had been cancelled. When I called customer service to ask about this the lady was not friendly. Oh well. Too good to be true I suppose.


----------



## cn_habs (Oct 15, 2013)

Diversification said:


> Sorry for bumping this old thread, but it has information about the Nathan, which I'm seriously considering. It seems like the general consensus is that the Nathan is on the slimmer 8 last, which is potentially even slimmer than the 5 last. Can anyone else confirm this? Thanks!


I apologize for bumping this again but is the above statement actually true?


----------



## Piqué (Apr 10, 2014)

cn_habs said:


> I apologize for bumping this again but is the above statement actually true?


It is true that the 8 last is slimmer than the 5 last. I have no idea what a Nathan is or what last it is made on, however.


----------

